# Help! What does teeth snapping mean?



## itsbulilit

Hi, I have an intact male gsd, he's 7 months old. Recently he began snapping his teeth at us. For instance, we usually put a dog back pack on him when we walk. But these past few days he would bark and snap his teeth at me when he knows I will put his backpack on him Or also earlier this morning when I am about to pee him outside. I always make him sit before we go out the door and I always make sure I go first. So anyways, I made him sit and he started barking and snapping his teeth at me. So I just stood there and said a firm no. But he just kept barking, snapping and staring at me. And he seems to do it often now.

Is this a sign of aggressive behavior? Was he about to bite me if Icontinued to put his backpack on him? What's the best thing to do to make him stop doing it? 


Thank you.


----------



## LuvShepherds

My older dog does that when she is so excited she can't calm down. It's not directed toward me, so I haven't done anything except distract and calm. In her case, it shows tension.


----------



## DutchKarin

Air snapping is really common with the dutch sheps and mals, especially at those adolescent phases. Thought to be just over the top excitement combined with pushiness... "Make it happen now!!!" unless clearly accompanied by fear, curled lips, stiffness, etc. I would really up my training on capping energy. Look at youtube videos of Michael Ellis and capping energy and how he uses the tug as play and then weaving obedience in with it.

He is just being a brat I bet. And super excited to get out the door. Use that energy to train. Before leaving...make him sit, down, sit, to bed, place (between my legs) and then all over again. Then reward him calmly. See if that takes the edge off. Then put the backpack and GO!!! ;-)


----------



## SuperG

My first GSD used to do the air snapping thing when she was young....I had no idea what it meant but it lines up with what DutchKarin suggested, now that I think of it. I never thought much of it....as a matter of fact...I used to respond in kind and do my own jaw snapping when she would.....as I recall she stopped doing it as time went by...maybe my air snapping confused her...who knows???


SuperG


----------



## Nigel

If it is air snapping, then it's probably just over excitement as others have mentioned. My girl will be 6 yrs old in a few months and she still does this. When she gets ramped up like this I have to make sure to follow through with commands. For instance, I'll say "sit" then "down" before going out or placing her food and she'll try to snap through both super fast not doing either properly. Other than that it's no big deal.


----------



## gsdheeler

Why do you have a back pack on such a young dog?


----------



## itsbulilit

I have him wear backpack because that calms him down when we walk. Everytime I put the back pack on him he's calm and walk really good on leash. And I only put one water bottle in there. I think he feels like he's doing work, but its a struggle to put it on him.


----------



## Jenny720

The only time my dog does air snapping only when when we play ball and he all amped up. I take it as come on Im all reay or like in baseball when the batter is waiting for a pitcher to throw the ball and the batter just practices some quick warm up swings


----------



## Fodder

the weight should be balanced. 2 half filled water bottles would be better.


----------



## Lykaios

My GSD did a ton of air snapping, especially when he was a young puppy. He would do it most often when I said no... he would look me straight in the eye and snap his mouth at me and just try to go about doing the thing anyways. Generally it was a response to me telling him something he didn't like. I don't know if you're referring to snapping a the air or actually trying to snap at you.

I would worry about putting a backpack on a 7 month old puppy if it is weighted in any way. It might be too much for him, and he may be snapping because it causes pain.


----------



## Saito

Perhaps associate it with a treat. Show him the backpack and give a tiny treat. Put it against his back and treat. Actually put it on. Treat. You'll get to the point that showing him it will cause him to come over and sit patiently and just treat him when it's actually on. Even put it on/off while at home, for no reason other than just because/getting accustomed to it more (putting it only randomly 4 Times in a day Will makes things much faster than just once a day). Do that for a while and soon no treats will be required. 
Pretty much what we did whenever introducing something new to our dog.


----------



## itsbulilit

Yeah thats exactly what he did. looked me straight in the eye started barking with his teeth snapping.


----------



## warpwr

These dogs are smart. Turn your back on him and fold your arms until he stops. 
When you get the behavior that you like then face him and continue.
If he starts again immediately and calmly stand up and turn your back. They learn quickly that in order to get out on that walk with you he will have do what you want.
He/she is trying to tell you what to do but you are the pack leader.


----------



## wolfy dog

Sometimes it looks like air snapping is involuntary. Deja does it when she has to heel-sit before I throw the ball. When I say "Done" and put the toy away, she quickly air snaps as her last comment before she accepts it. She must have good impulse control because she never touches me. I have not given her consequences, which I will try by completely ignoring it and not play.


----------



## Sabis mom

I would love to see a video of this.

Shadow does this, Bud did when he was younger. I suspect it's a common outlet for dogs who have issues containing drive. But in Shadows case sometimes it's just her 'speaking' without making noise.


----------



## Stonevintage

Mine does it too in anticipation of going out or if we're playing ball sometimes. I take it as "Please, please hurry up - oh boy - I can hardly wait!"

I've never heard it "leading to aggression" or that it's a sign of aggression. It's just different than a whine or excited bark.....


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

DutchKarin said:


> Air snapping is really common with the dutch sheps and mals, especially at those adolescent phases. Thought to be just over the top excitement combined with pushiness... "Make it happen now!!!" unless clearly accompanied by fear, curled lips, stiffness, etc. I would really up my training on capping energy. Look at youtube videos of Michael Ellis and capping energy and how he uses the tug as play and then weaving obedience in with it.
> 
> He is just being a brat I bet. And super excited to get out the door. Use that energy to train. Before leaving...make him sit, down, sit, to bed, place (between my legs) and then all over again. Then reward him calmly. See if that takes the edge off. Then put the backpack and GO!!! ;-)


^^^^This, that Karin posted. I have seen it in the WL dogs I have had, in them it seemed to be barely contained excitement--"Just wanna go, let me go, let's get outta here!" I never reacted to it, neither in fear nor anger, pretty much ignored it and did something similar to what Karin mentioned--redirect and praise, and go.

Susan


----------



## Stonevintage

My dog is a mix of SL & WL. As she gets closer to 2 years of age. I notice more and more behaviors that some have mentioned are related to drives. Air snapping and continuing to bolt out the back door in overdrive are but two. I will look at the Michael Ellis tapes for capping drives and thank you for the referral to that. 

Is that the phrase we should reference (capping drives) when seeking training tips on this site? Thanks!


----------



## Steve Strom

Capping is basically what people are talking about with the stuff about impulse control. Anything from sitting still waiting to chase something to freezing out of motion with that intense anticipation and focus on something.


----------



## Stonevintage

Steve Strom said:


> Capping is basically what people are talking about with the stuff about impulse control. Anything from sitting still waiting to chase something to freezing out of motion with that intense anticipation and focus on something.


Thanks. I see that. I Just watched 3 of the shorts on the Leerburg site. I am going to start another thread so as not to disrupt this one. Need more information on using this with a toy.


----------



## Slamdunc

It really depends on the dog and the whole behavior and body language. i would have to see the dog to know for sure. DutchKarin is correct it is common with DS and Malinois, but a high drive GSD can do it as well. It is something that I would not allow or tolerate. If the "pushiness" turns into frustration, the frustration can quickly turn in displacement or redirected aggression. 

Even, if it does not become aggressive it is annoying. I would work on getting the dog to "cap" itself as recommended by a couple of people. 

Regarding the Dutch Shepherds and doing this, while it seems to be common, it can be an issue. The 3 + year old DS, that I have had for 3 weeks now does this. It is a little different than a GSD. But, if the dog is allowed to get amped up, the barking starts and the clacking. The dog jumps about 8' in the air and will clack his teeth in your face as he passes by when excited. I'm not a fan of this, so I have not tolerated it. With me it has not been aggressive yet. However, it was for another handler that took him out of the kennel for a walk while I am away. The dog was friendly, my buddy texted me a picture of the dog out on leash. The dog got amped for some reason, jumped up by his face and clacked his teeth. My buddy did not address that clacking immediately and ignored it. Then he was wearing the dog for the next 5 minutes on his arm. He had to get on the radio and request assistance and 3 cops later and a snare pole the dog was back in his kennel. 

I was so happy to see the text picture of the dog being walked outside of the kennel. That joy quickly faded as the next 3 pictures he texted were of his arm. Punctures through a heavy jacket, BDU shirt, and two insulated shirts. The swelling is what really hurts today.

The moral of the story is to not let this get out of hand, teach the dog impulse control and capping. Do not reward that leaky drive or pushiness. I can assure you that getting bit out of frustration hurts too, even if the dog is excited and not aggressive. It all hurts. 

I can't wait to get back home and get this dog from our kennel and work him some more. (there may be a hint of sarcasm there) We had been making really good progress. So far the dog has 5 bites and he is not even out of training. Fortunately for me, he hasn't bitten me yet, he seems to like me. :shocked: My main focus for the first 3 weeks was capping and impulse control, perhaps that is why I am unscathed so far. :laugh:



















_"Impulse control" is my new favorite term and training technique. _


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Slamdunc said:


> _"Impulse control" is my new favorite term and training technique. _


:thumbup: So useful in so many ways!


----------



## Slamdunc

Cassidy's Mom,
I have been doing it for years, but your term for the technique is spot on. No doubt, it is the foundation for all behaviors. Dogs can not learn in a hectic or frantic state very well. 

You may need to fill out a larceny report, and list me as a suspect. I'm borrowing or flat out stealing that phrase. It is much better than "capping." 

"Forever would have been too short," is the single best way to say that. My all time favorite tag line.


----------



## Jax08

hmmm....Jim...your girl has at least 2 brothers that think they are gators. It might be genetic.


----------



## Slamdunc

Jax08 said:


> hmmm....Jim...your girl has at least 2 brothers that think they are gators. It might be genetic.


Jax,
I am talking about "Boru" my new Police dog in training. Not Boomer, he can actually be walked by the other handlers. Boru is the Dutch Shepherd that will be replacing Boomer when he retires. Boru is up to bite number 5 on handlers / trainers since he was imported in November. 

Boomer will bite a stranger for different reasons, like petting him, or running or foolishly thinking that punching or kicking him might deter him.

My little girl is a sweetie and I can't see any dogs related to her being "gators." It just isn't so.


----------



## Jax08

Slamdunc said:


> My little girl is a sweetie and I can't see any dogs related to her being "gators." It just isn't so.



Oh I know who you were talking about. But your sweetie is totally related to gators that teeth snap. lol


----------



## Slamdunc

Well, they are related to Boomer, who's hold and bark was clacking teeth in the decoys face. It wasn't friendly and unnerved a lot of decoys. Francesca is most definitely high drive, so I can see how her brothers might clack as well. Jody mentioned a couple of her littermates would be good Police prospects.


----------



## wolfy dog

Slamdunc, if you say'"I am not tolerating this", how do you correct this?


----------



## Stonevintage

Thanks Slamdunc - I did not think that the teeth clacking from excitement could progress to aggression if not controled. Mine only does this when she wants me to hurry up and get dressed to go outside in the mornings. But, if your dog is incorporating that in to what sometimes turns into a bite - that's enough for me that this is not just something to be ignored.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Slamdunc said:


> Cassidy's Mom,
> I have been doing it for years, but your term for the technique is spot on. No doubt, it is the foundation for all behaviors. Dogs can not learn in a hectic or frantic state very well.
> 
> You may need to fill out a larceny report, and list me as a suspect. I'm borrowing or flat out stealing that phrase. It is much better than "capping."


No worries, I didn't make it up so you're not stealing from me!



> "Forever would have been too short," is the single best way to say that. My all time favorite tag line.


Thanks. She was a one in a million dog. :wub: It was devastating to lose her so young.


----------



## Jax08

Slamdunc said:


> Well, they are related to Boomer, who's hold and bark was clacking teeth in the decoys face. It wasn't friendly and unnerved a lot of decoys. Francesca is most definitely high drive, so I can see how her brothers might clack as well..


Yes! LOL That is exactly it! It's the only time I see it.


----------

